# Michael Jackson History Trailer



## paulsheerin

Hi there

I am a huge Michael Jackson fan & i need help identifying some music used in his History album trailer from 1995

Here is a link to the video:





The music i need to identify is from 2mins up to the end
Please help me if you can

Thank you in advance


----------



## Musicforawhile

No idea what it is. Why don't you look on amazon or wikipedia for a list of tracks on the History dvd.


----------



## SimonNZ

Apparently Michael Jackson's first act as Supreme Leader of North Korea will be to change the written script to Linear B. Only then will he erect a thirty-storey statue of himself in, um, St.Peters Square in Vatican City, which obviously needs to be protected by riot police from adoring mallrats.

I don't think the music is from the pen of a classical composer, much more likely to be whatever generic soundtrack-stuff the advertising agency has on hand.


----------

